# Fedor VS Bader



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Any of you going to this event?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Depends on if I get press access.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Press Access for what outlet/site?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Press Access for what outlet/site?


MMA Freak


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right cause otherwise don't want to spend the money to go to the Forum in Inglewood which is a crap show to go to. Also I live in Orange and Anaheim which is where UFC 233 is right down the street even though I may not get press access to that either. To be perfectly honest I would rather prefer watching MMA on TV unless I get press access in person.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Got my tickets locked in. ??


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Great, also if you want to become a part of the MMA Freak team we are always accepting applications.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I appreciate the offer. ??


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

What a joke of a fight... And tourney really. I called Bader from the jump. Win/win for Bellator.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The fact of the matter is Bader is at the top of his game and the Last Emperor fought two guys who were also old men in athletic terms and had lost more of their skills overtime.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well that fight was depressing. I don't think we can even call it a fight.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> The fact of the matter is Bader is at the top of his game and the Last Emperor fought two guys who were also old men in athletic terms and had lost more of their skills overtime.


I was telling a friend this last night. Fedor has been "done" and Bader is in his prime. I'm glad Fedor never came to the UFC. At this point in Bellator, I'm sure Cheick Kongo, Cro Cop, Rampage, Minakov and Volkov would all beat Fedor as well. As for Bader...Wouldn't a fight with DC be super sick right now? Too bad.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Heavyweight appears destined to remain the most shallow weight division in terms of skill and fight IQ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well overtime heavyweights have been rules by a variety of sizes and skill sets depending on the era and athletes of said era. In the beginning you had middle sized heavyweights, then it went to smaller skilled heavyweights, went back up to middle sized heavyweights, went up to behemoths with medium skills, back down to smaller heavyweights and then went to where it is now where primarily medium sized athletic heavyweight are really the law of the land. Or if we are going by DC and Bader, smaller heavyweights again.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like Anderson Silva to try out heavyweight. Weighing in slightly above 206, he could reactivate his matrix style and snipe those one dimensional behemoths down. Outside of DC (against whom he actually didn't look that bad) and Velasquez, he could do pretty well there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't light heavyweight probably the more logical step upwards?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't light heavyweight probably the more logical step upwards?


No. I think he could have done it in his prime and even be successful (at least before Jon Jones became champ), but he apparently wanted first clean house at MW and wouldn't fight his friend Machida (and maybe also not Shogun, friend from Chute Box days). Now, with his age, he does have the speed/reflex advantages anymore or at least at LHW they probably wouldn't be significant enough. But at HW they would. Outside of Cormier (who will retire in a couple of months) and Velasquez (who nobody knows how he will perform after being out for so long with injuries), noone at HW really has that wrestle threat against Silva and they are really much slower so Silva probably could snipe them down like sitting ducks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The thing though is that he will be significantly undersized as a heavyweight compared to the natural heavyweights, some of whom are athletic enough to just destroy him.


----------

